# Black Tank Drain Blocked!



## Rick P. (Apr 24, 2013)

After spending most of the wettest week I can remember cooped up in the trailer I woke up to find the throne tank filled almost to the brim. Opening and closing the drain valve gives a trickle of black water but nothing more. My question...

Does anyone know of a way to get the valve / tank unblocked that isn't likely to involve a big mess? Is a local honeywagon suck through the toilet bowl the only option to limit spillage ? I'm on the road 600 km from home so my tool selection is definitely limited. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know you said you don't have a lot of tools with you, but are you close to a RV dealer?

If so, try to get one of these: http://www.campingwo...lush-king/20522

It will flush into the tank from the outside, pushing whatever is blocking your pipe. I know you said the tank is almost full so give it a few quick blasts to break up the clog then let the tank drain. Then use this again to flush the tank again....this time using a LOT of water (on an "empty" tank)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When you finally get it running and drained, it sounds like installing a tank rinser would be a good idea. Using one of those with a clear elbow on your drain you can really see the flow and what is draining. I am amazed by how much stuff get cleaned out of my tank by letting the rinser run for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Rick P. (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, I did look up the Flush King yesterday but it seems the nearest RV dealer to me right now is a good distance away. I therefore did what any good camper on vacation would do - told everyone not to use the head and took the kids swimming for the day. We pull out of the park today so maybe the bouncing around between the site and the parks's dumping station will loosen things up. Fingers crossed I don't end up taking my trouble home with me...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a reminded when camping with full hook ups always leave the black tank valve CLOSED until the tank is full. If you don't you will get a poop pyramid of doom that will solidify and will be very difficult to remove.

If you can get a toilet snake in from the top and agitate it around it can help reduce the possible mess and it should break up any normal toilet blockage issue.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Probably not a real good suggestion---But if you can get a old piece of plywood ?? tin?? etc. Then if you can manuver close to the concrete pan of the disposal---and get the plywood-- in a position where you can direct the waste into the pan, without the sewer hose---then poke (gently) a flexible piece of willow, or some other tree branch--to unplug the outlet??? Not a fun process--but might work??? You will have to do a good rinse of the pan afterwards, perhaps splash some Javex around afterwards!!!

I did a similar clean out at home ---into some buckets--as a mass of toilet paper, etc. was partly blocking drainage over time. Then a good tank rinse after!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I request females in my trailer to put potty paper in waste basket....you would be surprised how much paper stays out of the black tank that way


----------



## Rick P. (Apr 24, 2013)

CamperAndy said:


> Just a reminded when camping with full hook ups always leave the black tank valve CLOSED until the tank is full. If you don't you will get a poop pyramid of doom that will solidify and will be very difficult to remove.
> 
> If you can get a toilet snake in from the top and agitate it around it can help reduce the possible mess and it should break up any normal toilet blockage issue.


Well, made it home hoping that 600+ km of bouncing around might have jostled the plug loose. Unfortunately it kinda seems like drain has been partially blocked the whole season and maybe longer - we just bought the trailer used in May. Although I do leave the valve closed until dump time it looks like opening it the two or three times over the past couple weeks just managed to drain the water, filtering it through said (not yet solidified but certainly well packed) poop pyramid of doom. Looks like I'm going







from the top tomorrow!
















The pool was green when I got home too. Guess that's nature's way of telling me vacation's over and I have to get back to work...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a suggestion , you should use an auger an go through the open pipe end. But first purchase a clear elbow for your drain pipe. Drill a hole in it, just big enough to get the auger inside. Connect your hoses to a dump station. You should be able to clear the obstruction with minimal spillage.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Another thing that might give you some relief. You could get some rid-x (septic tank bacteria) mix in some water and pour into the tank through the toilet. Let it sit for a while, probably days or weeks and see if that digests enough of the ick to clear the blockage when you open the valve.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

I purchased an outback 25rss on e-bay years ago at a really, really good price. It had the same problem with black tank draining. The problem turned out to be that the tank was full of handy wipes.

I had to agitate with a hose to stir up the wipes and hooked them from the opening in the stool. Not a pleasant job. Took three attempts at cleaning to get them all out. That was 8 years ago and not a problem with the trailer since.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Really sounds like the previous owners may have let the trailer sit at a seasonal site , with the valves open, thus causing the build up of solids in the black tank, right below the toilet. Sounds like one, or a combination of the suggestions may have to be used to get the tank un-clogged. Then a good power flush and proper disposal practices afterwards. M.V.


----------

